# Retouching work in Napoli Italy



## VVUK (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi all, I am new to here and it's the first time I am posting a thread.

I am looking to move to Napoli (Italy) from London (UK) to be closer to my girlfriend who lives in the centre of Napoli. How does one look for a retouching job? My Italian is very basic... I work for an amazing design company in London but feel a change is due and there's no time like the present!

Any feedback or help would be greatly appreciated.

VVUK


----------

